# Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin ,
ich wurde von einigen Boardi in den letzten Tagen/Wochen angesprochen ob das Spanferkel Event auch 2008 stattfindet .Da ich ja ein  wenig abergläubisch bin und ich das letzten Ferkel Event auch am 15.1 eingestellt habe , kommt nun heute  pünklich die Ankündigung für unser/Euer Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen am 24.5.2008 |supergri . Zur Einstimmung hier nochmal der Link vom Bericht des 2007er Event 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100258 .

Nun aber zum wichtigen Teil und damit zu den Zeitplan und zu den Regeln |supergri .





Es soll wieder ein *Belly Boot Treffen *mit einem geselligen *Spanferkelessen* am *24.5.2008 *für Anfänger und Profis werden  
*Teilnehmerzahl* : min.15 – max.50 Teilnehmer
*Meldeschluss* :  01.Mai 2008
*Unkostenbeitrag* : 28,00 €
*Treffpunkt* : Angelladen „Angeltreff“ in Neustadt um *7 Uhr* *
Zielfisch* : Hornhecht ,Dorsch ,  Plattfische
*Wo *: Neustädter Bucht wahrscheinlich wieder Pelzerhaken
*Wer* : Jeder der ein Belly Boot(Kajak´s willkommen) hat und im Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereinscheines ist
*Higliht* : Buttlöffelvorführung mit Sven Matthiesen                                        
            Spanferkelessen im Hotel Wiesenhof              
* DAM*, *Zebco* , *Angelltreff Neustadt  ,*, 
*Team Fisherman´s Partner Lübeck , GW-Projektdesign *und das *Hotel Wiesenhof *
           treten als Sponsoren auf                                                      
            Hornhechte können eventuell während des Ferkelessen                   
             frisch geräuchert werden

*Regeln*
*1.*	fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen sind unbedingt einzuhalten
*2.*	Handy dabei der Sicherheit wegen
*3.*	Anweisung sind zu befolgen 
Nichteinhaltung dieser Regeln führen zum Ausschluss von der Veranstaltung ohne Kostenrückerstattung
*Zeitplan*
       7       Uhr :Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des  
                          Strandes
9         Uhr : Beginn des ersten Durchganges
12     Uhr  : Mittagspause mit warmer 
                Mahlzeit und Getränken
13      Uhr  : Beginn des zweiten Durchganges
16       Uhr: Ende des Angelns und verstauen 
                    der Gerätschaften
18       Uhr  : Treffen zum Spanferkelessen im
                 Hotel Wiesenhof , Eutin
                Tombola  und gemütlichem Ausklang des Tages

*Anmeldung:*
Bekanntgabe der E-Mailadresse wegen Übermittlung der Bankdaten Mail an  hornhechteutin@arcor.de  .
  Übernachtungen sind zu Sonderkonditionen im Hotel Wiesenhof möglich www.hotel-wiesenhof-eutin.de

*Teilnehmer :*

01.de Michi  kommt doch 
02.MichaelB
03.Ines|supergri 
04.LarryHH
05.Swen Wyskocil
06.Frank-Heiko Wyskocil
07.Andre Meister
08.macmarco 
09.Twister Bine ( Zimmer )
10.djoerni  abgesagt
11.dat-geit
12.sundvogel
13.Belly_gaga 
14.Dorschminister hat leider abgesagt 
15.Stephan
16.AlBundy 
17.Bellyboater
18.Meerforellenfan 
19.rahnschote
20.Schwarzwusel
21.mschulz
22.Dirk Kumpel von mschulz
23.Fischkopp
24. AFS Beckmann nachmittags erst 
25. Junior AFS Beckmann nachmittags erst 
26. vazzquezz 
27. Reppi abgesagt
28. united
29. Frank Salome
30. Hitschie
31. frankyboy
32. nachtangler
33. Todder
34. Olli
35. Ela
36. Andreas
37. Helmudt
38. loki73
39. Rick
40. Lars Tetzlaff
41. Torsk1  abgesagt
42. Esox-Fl  
43. Andreas Tietgen
44. Fish&Chips
45 .Heggi
46 .Blindfischer
47. Anglex41
48.  Kumpel von Anglex41
49. Anmeldung bei Jens
50.Anmeldung bei Jens 
51. theactor
52 .Alsterboje
blau gefärbte Namen  haben die Bankdaten erhalten 
rot gefärbte Namen haben überwiesen



Nachrücker :
oh-nemo + 4 Freunde


*zum klönen*
Thomas9904


Nordangler mit Boot und Vorführung + Finn den Barschbändiger
zum Spanferkelessen :
Regierung von vazzquezz 
5 in Worten fünf  Anmeldungen von frankyboy
Frauchen von Blindfischer + 3 Kiddis
Wonny Frauchen von Martin 
Gundi Frachen von Dirk
Minisaurier ,auch Jonathan genannt  von Stephan 
Frauchen von Heggi
Anja Freundin von Hitschie








Ich bin mir sicher , das wir wieder viel Spaß haben werden . Ich kann Euch versprechen , das ich alles tun werde , damit wir diesen Tag in guuter Erinnerung behalten werden |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
was ich vergessen habe :q . Wer nur zum klönen vorbei kommen möchte ist klar gerne gesehen und auch der Anhang wie Frauchen darf gerne Abends zum Ferkel verspeisen dabei sein , müßt sie nur mit anmelden :q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Twister Bine (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Michael,

schön, dass du das Event wieder organisiertst. Freut mich.
Ich bin natürlich auch dabei.
Und ein Hotelzimmer kannst du auch mal bitte für mich freihalten.
Ich bleib da.Dann können ich mit euch auch etwas länger machen und am nächsten Tag nach dem Frühstück wieder auf die Ostsee. Wenn der "Kater" das denn zulässt.|supergri

LG Bine


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
super Bine , freu mich schon drauf wie ein Schneekönig .
Achja der King macmarco hat sich auch angemeldet . Wird wieder ne lustige Truppe auch am Tresen später :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## LarryHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo zusammen,
danke das du mich gleich mit eingetragen hast.Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig.


----------



## djoerni (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

dieses jahr auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## macmarco (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Achja der King macmarco hat sich auch angemeldet . Wird wieder ne lustige Truppe auch am Tresen später :q



HÄ,Was soll das denn heißen???


----------



## dat_geit (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Selbstredend oder wat?

dabei, dabei, dabei und natürlich wieder mit Fliege vom BB


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,

unter Vorbehalt - meine Frau ist an dem WoE ein weiteres Mal im Rahmen ihrer Ausbildung unterwegs und ich muss sehen wo/wie/ob ich meine Kiddies untergebracht bekomme :m

Sollte sich das kein Sitter auftun erscheine ich in Damenbegleitung und will auf dem Klein-Kutter mitfahren - Bayern-Thomas 990044885522.... hat noch ein date zum Kielholen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Micha, super das du das wieder in die Hand nimmst!#h


Bin dabei!



Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



> Thomas 990044885522.... hat noch ein date zum Kielholen


jajajaja......
Dennoch werde ich - sofern terminlich wieder einrichtbar - dabei sein.
Und dann werden wir ja sehen wer hier wen kielholt .......


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

HI,

selbst wenn es - wahrscheinlich...  - zu keiner Ferkelverspanung meinerseits kommen wird: ein paar Stunden zu Besuch komme ich auf JEDEN! 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

zum kielholen, ich weiss.....


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

HI,

hömma - nachdem Thomas so freundlich nachgefragt hat, ob ich ihm mein Belly (auf Lebenszeit) einmal kurz leihen würde... -- da bringe ich es selbstredend höchstpersönlich vorbei! 
Windel - Wader - Wasser und los geht's :q

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Außenborder haste vergessen
:m


----------



## Dorschminister (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

|laola:dabei selbstredent|laola:
wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selber schuld.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Da bin ich dabei. Das will ich mir dieses Jahr nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Tach die Dame, Tach die Herren,

dann setzt mich mal auf die Liste der Teilnehmer.

Einer muß ja "meine" Fliegen aus "datgeit" wieder rauspuhlen.|supergri:m

Also: DABEI !!!

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Fein, dass Du das wieder organisierst, Konteradmiral Woyda #6 :vik:


@ Smoelfen

Super, Stephan - mit Dir, mir und Dat geiht haben dann ja wohl genug Leute, den Schwoben ins BB zu kriegen  |supergri|supergri


----------



## AlBundy (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Für dieses Jahr ZUSAGE mein Freund!

Wird mit Sicherheit wieder 'ne lustige Gesellschaft? ...#6


----------



## de Mischi (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin, 

und deshalb:



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Wird wieder ne lustige Truppe auch am Tresen später :q



werd ich wohl auch ein Zimmer buchen. |rolleyes 
War im vergangenen Jahr schon schade, dass das Bier gerade schmeckte und man irgendwann los musste...


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
super erst knapp über 24 Std online und schon füllt sich die Liste , watt freut sich meiner einer da :q:q:q:q . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

hallo leute ich würde gerne auch vorbei kommen nur habe ich kein belly boat möchte mir aber eins kaufen vielleicht gibtes ja mal ne chance um es mal aus zuprobieren kann mir einer denn das mal aus leihen für 10 minuten mal ich möchte das gefühl mal haben und in so ein gummi boot zu sitzen das wer toll ich habe so was noch nie gemacht mit so ein belly boot und habe überhaubt keinen ahnung davon deswegen warte ich noch mit der anschafung lg andre :q


----------



## djoerni (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@bohnenfish
denke das sollte an dem tag mit den paar bellys die am start sind nicht das problem sein, dass zu probieren...

@michael
nehme glaub ich auch besser ein zimmer!


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute ich würde gerne auch vorbei kommen nur habe ich kein belly boat möchte mir aber eins kaufen vielleicht gibtes ja mal ne chance um es mal aus zuprobieren kann mir einer denn das mal aus leihen für 10 minuten mal ich möchte das gefühl mal haben und in so ein gummi boot zu sitzen das wer toll ich habe so was noch nie gemacht mit so ein belly boot und habe überhaubt keinen ahnung davon deswegen warte ich noch mit der anschafung lg andre :q




Andre, dann solltest Du erst recht zum Treffen kommen.


Das ist wie 'ne große Fachmesse - mit einigen Ausnahmen:

- keiner will Dir was verhökern
- Du kannst kostenlos Probefahren ( bei mir zumindest ) und Tipps kriegen
- die Drinks sind günstiger
und last but not least - unsere MesseHostessen sind hübscher :vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

bin auf jeden fall dabei...schon wegen dem essen  )))


----------



## rahnschote (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich will auuuuch! büdde,büdde!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



> Super, Stephan - mit Dir, mir und Dat geiht haben dann ja wohl genug Leute, den Schwoben ins BB zu kriegen


Sprechen wir doch lieber auch mal darüber:


> War im vergangenen Jahr schon schade, dass das Bier gerade schmeckte und man irgendwann los musste...


Da fühl ich mich sicherer....
;-))


----------



## djoerni (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

und last but not least - unsere MesseHostessen sind hübscher :vik:[/quote]

das ist natürlich das absolute topargument! hoffentlich ist es dann auch schon schön warm...:vik:


----------



## MichaelB (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,





de Mischi schrieb:


> werd ich wohl auch ein Zimmer buchen. |rolleyes
> War im vergangenen Jahr schon schade, dass das Bier gerade schmeckte und man irgendwann los musste...


Da ich ALLES dransetzen werde, einen Sitter für meine Mädelz zu organisieren brauchste kein Zimmer zu buchen - Du bist dran mit Fahren  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DerBorder (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin #h

Auch dabei er sein wird....:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin !! Bin auch dabei.. aber nur zum klönen und vielleicht zum essen... GRUND::: (Ich habe kein Belly Boot.. noch jedenfalls nicht).....


----------



## macmarco (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin !! GRUND::: (Ich habe kein Belly Boot.. noch jedenfalls nicht).....



Dann mal Zack Zack, das lässt sich auch ganz schnell ändern


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
soo Liste hab ich mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht :q . Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich bei der Kur und Touri Info in Pelzerhagen mal um die Erweiterung der Parkmöglichkeiten bitten müssen :q. Ich kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten das es Mai wird :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Sollte ich bis dahin ein BB besitzen , bin ich auch dabei!

Ansonsten muss ich abwarten, ob Ihr wirklich nach Pelzerha (@HHEutin  !!!-->*K*<--!!!) en fahrt! Dann würd ich mit der Motorwurst rumkommen ...


----------



## mschulz (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin!

Auch wenn ich nicht die Quasselstrippe persönlich bin, zum Belly Boaten bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Auch Dirk meldet sich hiermit wieder an. Evtl. kommen noch die Familys mit. Das klären wir aber erst noch. Da sagen wir dann bescheid... Dann bis spätestens Mai, wir freuen uns schon riesig...

Gruß Martin


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


mschulz schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht die Quasselstrippe persönlich bin, zum Belly Boaten bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Auch Dirk meldet sich hiermit wieder an. Evtl. kommen noch die Familys mit. Das klären wir aber erst noch. Da sagen wir dann bescheid... Dann bis spätestens Mai, wir freuen uns schon riesig...
> 
> Gruß Martin



super hab Euch gleich eingetragen |supergri

@vazzquezz 
hab Mitleid bin alt und sensibel |supergri . Hab es aber abgeändert und Danke für die Kopfnuß . Das mit dem g und dem k passiert mir immer wieder |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> - die Drinks sind günstiger
> und last but not least - unsere MesseHostessen sind hübscher :vik:



UIJUIJUI:k

Ich auch zum ersten mal!#h
Ist da vielleicht auch irgendwo platz für mein Wohnwägelchen|kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@schnullerdorsch
wenn du aus reeßum angedüst kommst, könnte man da nicht ne fahrgemeinschaft bilden?


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> @schnullerdorsch
> wenn du aus reeßum angedüst kommst, könnte man da nicht ne fahrgemeinschaft bilden?



Aber sicher. Ich bleibe aber übernacht #g


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

zum spaß bin ich auch nicht da! ich auch!


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

:q

Pennst du im Hotel?


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> UIJUIJUI:k
> 
> Ich auch zum ersten mal!#h
> Ist da vielleicht auch irgendwo platz für mein Wohnwägelchen|kopfkrat




super trage Dich gleich ein .  Haste einen *Wohnwagen* oder ein *Wohnmobil * ? Für Mobil findet sich Platz für wagen muß ich schauen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

hatte ich eigentlich vor wenn der kleine aus eutin mich lässt. können wir aber nochmal drüber schnacken!


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wohnwagen, 
  Hoffentlich passen die Hostessen alle rein,
  zwecks Ruten presentation


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

also wenn die hostessen mit im wohnwagen sind muss ich mich leider opfern und an der präsentation teilnehmen!


ACH JA...TATÜTATA!!!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> der kleine aus eutin


heee das KLEIN hab ich aber überlesen Duu der PAPA zu mir sagen darf |supergri|supergri|supergri

@Schnullerdorsch
achja *tatütatatatütata*

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> heee das KLEIN hab ich aber überlesen Duu der PAPA zu mir sagen darf |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



Na, nach den geheimratsecken zu urteilen :q


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

schon bei honeyball gemeldet "papa"


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Wohnwagen,
> Hoffentlich passen die Hostessen alle rein,
> zwecks Ruten presentation



und für die nachwelt erhalten:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Micha, du musst anbauen, so wie es ausschaut, alle ein Zimmer?

Ich glaub, ein großes Familienzimmer machts auch :q:q:q

Das wird abens ja ein Fest...ne ne #g

Gruß Marco


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

mach ihm keine angst! er ist in nem alter wo man das nicht mehr so ab kann:q

duck und wech...


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ja ne is klar soooo war das jetzt aber nicht gemeint.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Micha, du musst anbauen, so wie es ausschaut, alle ein Zimmer?
> 
> Ich glaub, ein großes Familienzimmer machts auch :q:q:q
> 
> ...



könntest Recht haben aber notfalls lassen wir das Wasser aus dem Schwimmbecken und dann könnt Ihr alle da pennen . Hätte den Vorteil das ich dann auf einen Schlag 20 Leute wachkriege mit einer Dusche |supergri|supergri Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das Event |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> . Hätte den Vorteil das ich dann auf einen Schlag 20 Leute wachkriege mit einer Dusche |supergri|supergri



Dann werde ich aber derjenige sein, der das Wasser anstellt, vorher brauchst du gar nicht erst den Versuch starten  :m:g


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Aber dan mit ner schönen Famielien packung Ariel.

Das Schäumt so schön und auserdem ist die morgentoilette gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passen die Hostessen alle rein,
> zwecks Ruten presentation



Na so'ne Ferkelei hier #d#d#d




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Gleich mit auf die Liste, dieses Ferkelchen !!! :vik:

Danke Papa Petze !!!!:m:q:q:q #6


----------



## dat_geit (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Micha, sach der Küchencheffin doch bitte bescheid, sie soll wieder was hochprozentiges zum desinfizieren bereit halten, damit Stephan dann an mir rumschnippeln kann.:q

OP-Besteck bring ich mit.|supergri#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


dat_geit schrieb:


> Micha, sach der Küchencheffin doch bitte bescheid, sie soll wieder was hochprozentiges zum desinfizieren bereit halten, damit Stephan dann an mir rumschnippeln kann.:q
> 
> OP-Besteck bring ich mit.|supergri#h


hab ich ausgerichtet . Brauchst Dein Besteck nicht mitbringen  . Das hat sie extra für das Belly Boot Event angeschaft . Kommt aus Militärbeständen aus den 40ziger Jahren |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## AlBundy (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ... Kommt aus Militärbeständen aus den 40ziger Jahren |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
...so was hab auch schon auf dem FlohMarkt gesehen!
Da waren die Prägestempel vom Wüstenfuchs Erwin ROMMEL drauf!


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

#h Hallo Michi , ich will versuchen, trotz Stress an dem und am drauffolgenden Tag, ab Mittag zu kommen, um wenigstens noch mal die Armada zu bestaunen, und vor Allem, um Deine allseits bekannte, nicht zu toppende  Eventorga zu geniessen  :q:q
Mit mir kommt, wenn ich kommen kann, auch Beckmann junior und meine Schute 

Gruß Peter


----------



## rahnschote (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@hornhechteutin...
letztes jahr wart ihr bei ententeichwetter in pelzerhaken,was sind denn deine ausweichmöglichkeiten wenn es der wind nicht so gnädig mit uns meint dieses jahr???


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


rahnschote schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin...
> letztes jahr wart ihr bei ententeichwetter in pelzerhaken,was sind denn deine ausweichmöglichkeiten wenn es der wind nicht so gnädig mit uns meint dieses jahr???



Um den Strand da mach ich mir ehrlich erst wieder im Mai Gedanken .Hab da zwar noch was in peto aber da 1. der Thread wie letztes Jahr auch am 15.1 eingestellt wurde 2. ich immer artig war und bin  3. ich meine Frau nicht haue sondern sie mich |supergri wird es wieder ein klasse Wetter werden |supergri|supergri . 

@all
hab schon ein paar Pn`s / Mail bekommen wegen der Bankdaten . Die kommen noch keine Angst aber erst Mitte/Ende März , dann habt Ihr noch genug Zeit zum überweisen |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich will jetzt Zahlen dann bekomme ich doch 3 Bier Zinsen


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Auch hier...

@"Pelzerha*G*enschreiber :q:q : Nix mehr Gummiwurst, sondern stilecht in der Gummiente dabei!!

V. 

P.S.: Zum Ferkelessen komm´ ich mit Frau ( geborene Eutinerin :m)


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


vazzquezz schrieb:


> Auch hier...
> 
> @"Pelzerha*G*enschreiber :q:q : Nix mehr Gummiwurst, sondern stilecht in der Gummiente dabei!!
> 
> ...



supieee trag es gleich um |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Belly_gaga (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Das wird ja wieder super! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch klasse,mal gucken wie weit mac marco sich von bine auf dem Wasser trennen kann (grinss)
der Belly_gaga


----------



## macmarco (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Das wird ja wieder super! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch klasse,mal gucken wie weit mac marco sich von bine auf dem Wasser trennen kann (grinss)
> der Belly_gaga



So, Herr Belly_gaga...

ersteinmal schreib mich mal zusammen...:g
und wenn wir nicht weit auseinander fahren, störts???
Ich kann mich ja nicht die ganze Zeit um dich kümmern, oder bist du noch nicht alt genug????:q:q:q


----------



## Twister Bine (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Garnicht @ Belly_gaga.
Wir beide werden nämlich in einem Doppel-BB teilnehmen.

PS: Die Laber-Ecke befindet sich woanders. 

LG Bine


----------



## Belly_gaga (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Das wird ja wieder super! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch klasse,mal gucken wie weit mac marco sich von bine auf dem Wasser trennen kann (grinss)
> der Belly_gaga



da habt ihr schön gekonntert,nicht schlecht!
ist ja alles nur spaß,endscheidend sind doch die meisten fische
#h


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Piiiep mich gibt´s auch noch......
Bin dabei, wenn die Knochen halten.....


----------



## goeddoek (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Reppi schrieb:


> Piiiep mich gibt´s auch noch......
> Bin dabei, wenn die Knochen halten.....




Klasse Reppi #6

Da freu ich mich schon. Aber bitte nicht in dieser Rettungsweste für MIG-Piloten, die Du in dem anderen Thread vorgestellt hast |supergri|supergri


----------



## united (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo Zusammen|supergri

Tja ich hab ja schon immer gerne vom Bellyboattreffen gelesen, und weil ich seit letztem Frühjahr auch eines besitze würde ich sehr gerne auch mit Antreten

Allerdings-ich hab noch NIE an der Ostsee ( oder was das angeht-auch an keinem anderen Meer) geangelt und so stellt sich mir die Frage welche Außrüstung man(n) benötigt fls selbige in jedem normalen Angelkoffer zu finden sein sollte-will ich auch mit auf die Liste:vik:

Mfg Marc


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Reppi schrieb:


> Piiiep mich gibt´s auch noch......
> Bin dabei, wenn die Knochen halten.....



die halten schon die Knochen |supergri deshalb hab ich Dich gleich eingetragen und die Kohle von Deinem Konto hab ich auch gleich eingezogen |supergri|supergri|supergri


@united
super hab Dich gleich eingetragen in die Liste . Was die Ausrüstung betrifft die Du neben der Rettungsweste dabei haben solltest ist es ganz einfach |supergri . Ein Anker sollte dabei sein ( ich bevorzuge einen 750g Anker wegen der Wellen und weil ich kein Sparkeltarzan bin |supergri ) und als Köder Mefo Blinker bis 25g , Jigs und die Wasserkugel nebst 2er Aal oder Butthaken fertig gebunden für die Hornis nicht zu vergessen . Heringsfetzen hab ich sicher für Dich übrig , mußt mich nur nochmal kurz vorher drauf ansprechen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

AAAchso jetzt weiß ich, warum bei mir nie was auf´m Konto ist: Michi zieht schon mal die nächsten 300 Jahre ein   
Aber ist ja für´n Guten Zweck  :m
Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so langsam füllt sich die Liste war uns tierisch freut . Scheint Euch ja letztes Jahr gut gefallen zu haben :q . Hab gerade mit Jens telefoniert weil ja noch ein paar vom letzten Jahr auf der Liste fehlen und die vielleicht ja auch noch dabei sein möchten . Wir glauben das wir auch mehr als 40 Anmeldungen verkraften können schrauben die max. Teilnehmerzahl auf 50 hoch :q . Was gibt das für ein Bild auf dem Wasser und erst abends  gibt dann nicht ein Ferkel sondern 2 oder 3 :q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## AlBundy (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> AAAchso jetzt weiß ich, warum bei mir nie was auf´m Konto ist: Michi zieht schon mal die nächsten 300 Jahre ein
> Aber ist ja für´n Guten Zweck :m
> Peter


 
...zum einen deswegen. #c  _Und wenn deine Büchse bei den_ _Ferkeln nicht so streuen würde (|rolleyes_), müsste Micha wahrscheinlich auch kein lütten Borsti zukaufen!!! :vik:...


----------



## goeddoek (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...zum einen deswegen. #c  _Und wenn deine Büchse bei den_ _Ferkeln nicht so streuen würde (|rolleyes_), müsste Micha wahrscheinlich auch kein lütten Borsti zukaufen!!! :vik:...





Oha - das sind harte Worte, die "Old Beckerhand" nicht gern lesen wird  |muahah:

Aber die Idee, das Buffet mit einem Wildschwein anzureichern, gefällt mir, Alex #6


----------



## djoerni (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

da könnte ich mich ganz spontan mit anfreunden!


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...zum einen deswegen. #c  _Und wenn deine Büchse bei den_ _Ferkeln nicht so streuen würde (|rolleyes_), müsste Micha wahrscheinlich auch kein lütten Borsti zukaufen!!! :vik:...



Tagschön alex   weisst doch, wenn ich nicht ´ne saubere Kugel schiessen würde, dann würde der Rat des Kreises mich 5 Jahre nicht jagen lassen  



Peter


----------



## Hitschie (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Man,das liest :b sich ja alles ganz toll #6 was da so geboten wird.
Da kann ich nicht wiederstehen und werd mich mit Anmelden.
Bin dabei!:vik:

Bis dann ,ich freu mich mal ein paar Belly Boot Kapitäne kennen zulernen.
Bin gespannt. Und erst mal auf das Wetter |bigeyes .

Gruß und Petri

Hitschie

Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Hitschie schrieb:


> Man,das liest :b sich ja alles ganz toll #6 was da so geboten wird.
> Da kann ich nicht wiederstehen und werd mich mit Anmelden.
> Bin dabei!:vik:
> 
> ...



supie das wir meine Frau freuen . Die kommt aus Mölln und dann habt Ihr sicher was zu klönen :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hitschie (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo Micha,
das ist ja ne feine Sache,hast dir ne Möllnerin geangelt #r,
dann Grüß mal schön.|wavey:

Freu mich schon sehr auf den Tag  ...

Bis denne und Petri

Hitschie

*Auch wenn du stolperst, gehört doch auch immer Glück dazu, dass du nicht gefallen bist.*#6


----------



## Nordangler (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

So ich werde zu 99,9% mit von der Partie!!!!

Sven


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Alle Achtung!!! 30BBs!!! Das wird ein Hammerevent! Wie viele werden es 2009?

50?

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


sundvogel schrieb:


> Alle Achtung!!! 30BBs!!! Das wird ein Hammerevent! Wie viele werden es 2009?
> 
> 50?
> 
> Uli


gute Frage Uli |supergri aber ich glaube bei 50 sollten wir Schluß machen . Sonst wird es ungemütlich , es bilden sich Grüppchen und was ganz wichtig ist , die Sicherheit könnte darunter leiden . Genau das soll und werde ich nach besten Wissen vermeiden . Wir gehen alle mit einem Lachen ins Wasser und mit einem Grinsen über alle 4 Backen möchte ich Euch beim Ferkel essen wieder sehen |supergri.

Finde es aber ganz toll das Ihr Euch alle drauf freut und bin auch ein wenig stolz drauf |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


sundvogel schrieb:


> Alle Achtung!!! 30BBs!!!
> Uli


da schaut man mal 2 Tage nichts ins Mail Fach und schon ist da ne Mail mit 7 Anmeldungen für die BB Flotte nebst 7 Anmeldungen zusätzlich für das Ferkelchen drin . Wenn das so weiter geht Uli schaffen wir die 50 BB dieses Jahr schon |supergri

@frankyboy
auch auf diesem Wege nochmals sorry das ich die Liste erst heute auf den neusten Stand gebracht habe 

@all
keine Angst die Bankdaten kommen noch , dafür sorgt meine Regierung schon |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

hallo

bevor hier alle 50 plätze ausgebucht sind, drängel ich mich mal vor und sage:  ich bin dabei 

wie sieht es mit einem zimmer in der nähe aus? und wie sind die konditionen im hotel?

ich freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


loki73 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bevor hier alle 50 plätze ausgebucht sind, drängel ich mich mal vor und sage:  ich bin dabei
> 
> ...



supie trage Dich gleich mal in die Liste ein . Kommen wir zu den Zimmern . Da kliecke einfach mal auf meine Sig und schau Dir die Zimmerpreisliste an . Auf diese bekommt Ihr 10% Boardi Rabatt und im Preis ist neben einem reichhalten Frühstücksbuffet auch die Schwimmbadnutzung drin . Kann sein das wenn sich mehrer zusammen tun und sich ein Arpartnemt teilen das Ihr da noch preislich günstiger kommt |supergri . Also Schnarcher unter den Boardis vor und ab ins Arpartment . Ihr tut Euren Boardikollegen damit eine Gefallen :vik:|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

moin

also mit einen schnarcher hab ich keine probleme und würd ich begrüssen, für ein paar stündchen schlaf find ich die übernachtung schon heftig.

fährt jemand zufällig über die a31 nach norden? wie sieht es mit einer mitfahrgelegenheit aus? natürlich beteilige ich mich mit an den spritkosten.


----------



## Nordangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Michael ich bringe noch eine Person mit.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Michael ich bringe noch eine Person mit.
> 
> Sven


super Sven . Ist das zufällig unser Barschbändiger  ? |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

jau richtig. Finn möchte gerne mit.
Nach aller Vorraussicht werden wir Freitag schon erscheinen. Also bitte das Bier kalt stellen.

Sven


----------



## Rick (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin moin,

ich würde auch gerne bei diesen Event dabei sein.

Gruß
Richard


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Well Done, Richie !! :vik:

V.


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Rick schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich würde auch gerne bei diesen Event dabei sein.
> 
> ...



supie bist eingetragen in die Liste und mit der Anmeldung gestern aus Neustadt sind wir jetzt *40* Paddler :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Meine Wenigkeit und Boardi "Esox-Fl " sind auch mit von der Partie.

Wird sicher Lustig|supergri

Mit dem Zimmer müssen wir nochmal klären#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Torsk1 schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit und Boardi "Esox-Fl " sind auch mit von der Partie.
> 
> Wird sicher Lustig|supergri
> 
> Mit dem Zimmer müssen wir nochmal klären#h



wird gaaaannnnnzzzz sicher lustig :q:q . Hab Euch eingetragen und das mit dem Zimmer ist in Arbeit :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade Anmeldung Nr.43 per Fax bekommen :q:q:q und MikeFish kommt zum klönen auch mal vorbei und bring vielleicht seine Gummiwurst in Grün mit . Das freut mich echt , das das BB Urgestein mal vorbei kommt.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fish&Chips (6. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo Hornhechteutin,

um der Zahl 50 näher zu kommen melde ich mich hiermit als 44zigster an!#h
Hoffe ihr könnt mit mir "Belly-Boat-Anfänger" was anfangen...und ich bin hoffentlich nicht der einzigste "Neuling".

Gruß Fish (aber dann wohl ohne &Chips).:c


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Hallo Hornhechteutin,
> 
> um der Zahl 50 näher zu kommen melde ich mich hiermit als 44zigster an!#h
> Hoffe ihr könnt mit mir "Belly-Boat-Anfänger" was anfangen...und ich bin hoffentlich nicht der einzigste "Neuling".
> ...



super und ich trage Dich gleich mal in die Liste ein  . Keine Angst , der einzigste Neuling wirste sicher nicht sein .Ich hatte letztes Jahr dieses Event ins Leben gerufen um gerade den "Neulingen" die Chance zu geben sich mit den "Erfahrenden" BB Kapiänen auszutauschen . Freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf den 25.5 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

"Freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf den 25.5 ."


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha[/quote]


Weil Du uns dann los bist#c...|rolleyes
Peter


----------



## Fish&Chips (7. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Nee, wird ihm von der Personenzahl langsam zuviel...und will dann lieber alleine los...|rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> "Freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf den 25.5 ."
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Weil Du uns dann los bist#c...|rolleyes
Peter[/QUOTE]
neeeeeeeeeeeeee Peter weil ich dann mit der Planung für 2009 anfangen kann |supergri ( alt darf Mann gerne sein nur die passende Ausrede sollte Mann immer parat haben |supergri|supergri|supergri )


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
und somit sind wir *45* denn Freund Heggi hat sich vorhin telefonisch auch noch mit angemeldet :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo Micha,

wie vorhin auf der ANJA angedroht, ich komme mit.

Meine Regierung und der Nachwuchs kommen dann zum Spanferkeln dazu

Aslo 1 Bellyboater zum Paddeln und zum Spanferkeln 2 Erwachsene, 3 Kinder

(wenn kein Platz mehr ist, sag Bescheid)


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hi Michi, na haste schon mal bei 103.6 angefragt?
Wäre ja der Gag, wenn von denen einer mit paddelt und live berichtet   vielleicht Mad Max??

Peter


----------



## mschulz (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo Micha!

Zum Ferkelessen wollen unsere Frauen nachkommen. Zum Essen wären es also namentlich: Martin mit Wonny und Dirk mit Gundi. Ich hoffe das noch Platz ist, denn was da schon an Anmeldungen ist, ist ja der Hammer...

Gruß Martin


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


mschulz schrieb:


> Hallo Micha!
> 
> Zum Ferkelessen wollen unsere Frauen nachkommen. Zum Essen wären es also namentlich: Martin mit Wonny und Dirk mit Gundi. Ich hoffe das noch Platz ist, denn was da schon an Anmeldungen ist, ist ja der Hammer...
> 
> Gruß Martin



kriegen wir alles hin . Was freu ich mich auf den Mai und unser Treffen |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## L.Aureo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Micha,

dat klingt ja echt lekkker |bigeyes Meeresangeln u n d Spanferkel?!

DA kann ich als gebürtiger Franke nicht NEIN sagen -sehr coole Sache das! #6*geködertbinlechz*

Problem: hab noch keinen "Sitzschwimmring". -Wenn Du da so nette Sponsoren vom Fishermanspartner hier in Lübeck an der Hand hast gibts da nicht die Möglichkeit gegen eine geringe "Kaution" so ein Bellyboat leihen um reinzuschnuppern?!

ICH WÜRD DAS JA ZU GERN MAL AUSPROBIEREN! ! !


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute wir kommen der Goldennenhochzeitszahl 50 immer näher :vik: . Gestern hat sich Anglex41 mit einem Kumpel als Nr. 47 und 48 per PN auch angemeldet . Das Treffen spricht sich also auch schon in Ruhrpott rum und wird somit international :q . Also Freunde südlich von Hamburg , den Pass nicht vergessen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin moin! Würde auch gerne mal wieder plantschen gehen.... Ist evtl. noch ein Plätzchen frei bei euch? Wenn ja dann ist *HIER MEINE ANMELDUNG*! Wie sieht es aus mit Echolot? Ich konnte unter den Regeln nix finden. War doch bisher immer untersagt oder?


----------



## Anglex41 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Danke das du uns sofort eingetragen hast.


----------



## Torsk1 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit Echolot?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Bulli (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

wieso würde das denn nun gelöscht und wieso und wofür hat Sylverpasi jetzt ne Verwarnung bekommen;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Weil er einer klaren Modanweisung zuwidergehandelt hat (das intern abzumachen).
Deswegen gelöscht und verwarnt  - und beim nächsten Mal gesperrt.
Und ab hier wieder OnTopic, sonst gibts weitere Verwarnungen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Nochmal zum allgemeinen Verständnis, trifft ab jetzt jeden (manche können scheinbar nicht hören, manche nicht lesen...)...
*Und ab hier wieder OnTopic, sonst gibts weitere Verwarnungen...*


----------



## Freelander (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

War doch interresant für nicht Betroffene ,soviel also zur freien Meinungsäußerung und der Zensur hier im AB.#h

Wurden doch keinerlei Beleidigungen oder Unfläglichkeiten ausgesprochen,diente auf jeden Fall zur allgemeinen Belustigung:q.


----------



## oh-nemo (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Kann ich vielleicht noch mit 3-4 sehr guten Freunden teilnehmen?


----------



## Freelander (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich hätte auch Lust#6


----------



## vazzquezz (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Kann ich vielleicht noch mit 3-4 sehr guten Freunden teilnehmen?



... mit oder ohne Echolot!?


----------



## Bulli (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

ist doch ein Belly Boot Treffen und kein Wettfischen da sollte doch alles erlaubt sein|rolleyes

achso ich komm mal zum schnacken rum:vik:


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich kann leider nicht beim angeln teilnehmen,da wir mit unserem Motoradclub ein Treffen besuchen,aber zum Essen könnte ich noch 30 Leute mitbringen#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Naja zum schnacken werd ich aber trotzdem vorbeikommen. Kenne ja ziemlich viele von den Leuten da... Freu mich schon auf alte Gesichter!!! 

@Micha kannst mich auf die Klönschnackerliste setzen....#6#6#6


----------



## Freelander (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Prima ich komme auch#6:vik:


----------



## Rotauge (23. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Setzt lieber Eure vorhandenen positiven Energien um. 

Und daher wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Spass an dem Treffen, an dem ich leider nicht teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Da scheinbar einige nicht lesen wollen oder nicht verstehen können:
Wer meint, hier stänkern zu müssen, wird die Sperrung kassieren...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111391

Nochmal für alle:
Es gab von mir im Vorfeld die klare Anweisung, dass das die beiden unter sich ausmachen sollen und dass das nicht im Forum hier breitgetreten wird - daher die erste Verwarnung.

Gilt ebenso für alle anderen.

*Und ab jetzt - da klar und deutlich hier zu lesen - wird nicht mehr verwarnt , sondern zukünftig gleich gesperrt*.

Hier im Thread gehts ums Treffen, sonst um gar nix!! Wer sich weiterhin nicht dran hält und meint hier rumstänkern zu müssen (egal wie "geschickt" jemand zu schreiben meint) der fliegt halt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


catch&deepfreeze schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht beim angeln teilnehmen,da wir mit unserem Motoradclub ein Treffen besuchen,aber zum Essen könnte ich noch 30 Leute mitbringen#h



da es nur für Teilnehmer des Treffen´s ist und deren Anhang somit eine geschlossenen Gesellschaft müßt Ihr Euch leider was anderes suchen sorry :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
noch ein kleiner Nachtrag :q . 
Echolot kann jeder mitbringen wer will . Ist ja mal lustig zu sehen wer sich sich was hat einfallen lassen und da es eben ja KEIN Wettfischen ist auch egal ob oder ob nicht es einer benutzt .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Tja Micha........... so ist das wenn man doch "nur" ein nettes Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten aufruft. Die Feinheiten werden immer mehr und fast schon lästig.
Naja egal.......... ich denke das wird wieder ein Supertag, mit allem Komfort und natürlich Begleitschutz auf dem Wasser, was ich letztes mal als sehr angenehm empfand. Ist doch der ortskundige Käptain schnell mit seinem Boot/Schiff zur Hilfe da.
Das hat schon wirklich was Gutes. #6
Ich denke das kannst Du bald nicht mehr verfeinern. :m

Bis denne.#h


----------



## Dorschminister (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@ Micha...... wie siehts aus ist das Fernsehen auch wieder vor Ort?? Muss ich doch wissen damit ich vorher nochmal zum Frisör laufe :q:q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## macmarco (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Muss ich doch wissen damit ich vorher nochmal zum Frisör laufe



Na, das soll noch helfen????|supergri:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Dorschminister schrieb:


> @ Micha...... wie siehts aus ist das Fernsehen auch wieder vor Ort?? Muss ich doch wissen damit ich vorher nochmal zum Frisör laufe :q:q
> 
> Gruß Steffen


ist in Arbeit aber guut das Du zu Frisör gehst . Dann haben wir ja diesmal einen der dem TV Team zeigt wie es im BB zu fischen ist :q .

@MikeFish
jupp der ist wieder dabei , ohne Sicherungsboot/Boote geht sowas gar nicht . Ein paar Keinigkeiten sind noch zu verbessern zum letzten mal aber das sind Winzigkeiten hoffe ich |supergri .
Freu mich jedenfalls schon auf Mai und auf Euch alle |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

wer weiß vielleicht werde ich dann noch berühmt :q:q und du ärgerst dich dann das das du nicht beim Frisör gewesen bist|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco (24. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> wer weiß vielleicht werde ich dann noch berühmt :q:q und du ärgerst dich dann das das du nicht beim Frisör gewesen bist|bigeyes



Ach Steffen...Ich brauch nicht zum Frisör....bin so schon hübsch genung |rolleyes|supergri|supergri|supergri (Uiuiui, man Eitelkeit stinkt..puuuh)


----------



## Belly_gaga (25. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach Steffen...Ich brauch nicht zum Frisör....bin so schon hübsch genung |rolleyes|supergri|supergri|supergri (Uiuiui, man Eitelkeit stinkt..puuuh)


geh lieber gleich zur gesichtsmaske das kann dir vieleicht noch helfen #hdamit dein spruch auch stimmt"


----------



## macmarco (25. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> geh lieber gleich zur gesichtsmaske das kann dir vieleicht noch helfen #hdamit dein spruch auch stimmt"



Das sagt genau der richtige Vogel...:q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
sooooo Leute , Ihr habt es geschaft mit den vielen PN`s und Mail´s die ich in der letzten Zeit bekommen hab .





































Die Bankdaten sind heute per PN/Mail an Euch raus und Ihr dürft jetzt überweisen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

schwupp die wupps,
kohle futsch


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
watt seit Ihr schnell :q . Die ersten haben schon überwiesen und im ersten Posting hab ich auch schon die Farbe umgestellt :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute es gibt neue Info´s zum Treffen und die sind guuuuut :q . Wie viele vielleicht noch vom letzten mal wissen , muß man auf dem Parkplatz vorm Strand ab dem 15.5 für´s parken was bezahlen . Nun war Jens bei der Kur- und Touri Info und die haben uns zugesagt das *Ihr an diesem Tage nichts bezahlen müßt* :vik::q:q . Ein feiner Zug von denen und vielen Dank dafür von meiner Seite :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin !! Es gibt tatsächlich noch wat umsonst ?? "Wahnsinn" !!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so Frauchen hat mir eben wieder 2 Namen genannt , die bezahlt haben . Hier nochmal meine Bitte : Wenn Ihr bereits überwiesen habt und Euren Namen nicht rot eingefärbt im 1ten Posting seht , bitte PN an mich |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ines (16. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin allerseits,

Fischkoopp und ich sind noch gerne mit dem Schlauchboot dabei - wenn's geht - und angeln ein bisschen mit. 
Das ist ja wohl der Mega-Event schlechthin!#6

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Bellyboater (18. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Überweisung getätigt...


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (18. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

Ich kann nicht mehr wir ziehen kurzfristig um und genau an dem Wochenende :c

Aber trotzdem wünsch Ich allen sehr viel Spaß und ich hoffe das hier ein batzen  Bilder zu sehen ist,damit ich mich wenigstens dadran erfreuen kann.


----------



## macmarco (29. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin...

so, meine Wenigkeit muss sich leider fürs Paddeln abmelden, werde aber am Strand stehen und zuschauen :c
Habe mir mal wieder die Bänder im Sprunggelenk verletzt und falle mal wieder 6 Wochen aus!!! Das ist doch zum :v:c:c:c

Was aber vllt. viel wichtiger ist:
*Würde mein BB zur Verfügung stellen, für jemanden der daran teil nimmt und kein eigenes besitz oder es gern testen möchte!!!! 
*Vllt. ist ja jemand daran interessiert? Nur mal so als Vorschlag!

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> so, meine Wenigkeit muss sich leider fürs Paddeln abmelden, werde aber am Strand stehen und zuschauen :c
> Habe mir mal wieder die Bänder im Sprunggelenk verletzt und falle mal wieder 6 Wochen aus!!! Das ist doch zum :v:c:c:c
> ...




Sach mal, was betreibst Du denn für gefährliche Sportarten?|kopfkrat
Das ist ja gar nicht mehr mit anzusehen.#t

Dein Angebot finde ich absolut klasse und genial und es wird sich mit Sicherheit jemand finden, der diese Möglichkeit nutzen möchte (so wie ich), leider kann ich das WE definitiv nicht :c:c

Aber vielleicht ein anderes Mal BB testen. Hätte ich übelste Laune drauf :m


----------



## macmarco (29. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@Nemles: Ist echt blöd gelaufen! #t Einmal falsch aufkommen mit dem Fuß...und Tschüß! MIch nerv es auch, aber da muss ich jetzt durch!

Kannst es gern mal haben, musst nur rechtzeitig bescheid geben!


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Werde Du erst mal wieder gesund 



und auf Dein Angebot komme ich mit Sicherheit zurück.#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Habe mir mal wieder die Bänder im Sprunggelenk verletzt und falle mal wieder 6 Wochen aus!!!


Mensch Marco das lese ich ja jetzt erst.... schöne Scheizze.. Wünsche Dir auf jedenfall gute Besserung... #h Naja dann stehe ich ja am 24 zigsten nicht so ganz alleine am Strand....|supergri


----------



## macmarco (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mensch Marco das lese ich ja jetzt erst.... schöne Scheizze.. Wünsche Dir auf jedenfall gute Besserung... #h Naja dann stehe ich ja am 24 zigsten nicht so ganz alleine am Strand....|supergri



Na das stimmt wohl!!! Aber wir können uns ja auch setzten oder wat! :q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute , langsam wird es ernst und ich fange mit der Feinplanung an nächste Woche :q . Von ein paar Teilnehmern hab ich schon die Info , das Sie überwiesen haben bzw überweisen wollen die Tage was ich super finde . Die nächsten Tage kommen dann wieder hier im Thread immer wieder ein paar Info´s für Euch denn es hat sich ein wenig geändert aber nicht viellllll :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

moin

da das bellytreffen immer näher rückt wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand aus der nähe von norden kommt. nicht die himmelrichtung sondern wirklich die stadt.

bitte einfach mal per pn oder hier melden bitte.


----------



## djoerni (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

ich bin raus! wie michael eben schon am tele gesagt, habe ich mir die hand gebrochen#q wünsche allen viel spaß und digge fische!


----------



## theactor (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

HI,

so wie es aussieht, werden de Mischi und ich gg. Mittag beim Event aufschlagen, Klönen, ein paar Hornies von Land aus verhaften und auch bei der SpanSaureduzierung unser Übriges tun 

Nicht die 100%-Teilnahme - aber besser als gar nicht dabei sein 

#h
freutsichschontor


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
supie Sönke watt freu ich mich und auch das de Michi doch noch dabei ist freut mich tierisch |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,

na guuuut, man darf hier ja doch noch schreiben 

Entweder erscheine ich mittags ohne meine Töchter aber selbstmurmelnd mit BB und bleibe dann auch auf ´ne Scheibe Sau. Das mit dem früh Aufstehn ahbe ich aus meinem privaten freizeitwortschatz vorerst ersatzlos gestrichen. 
Oder ich nehme meine Mädelz mit, versuche von Land oder vom Kutter aus ein paar Schnäbel zu erwischen und würde dann bestenfalls ein kurzes Scheibchen vom anderen Rüsseltier mitnehmen.

Schaumermal :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

HI,

@MB: wenn ohne Kidz; 'ne Scheibe Sau - dann machen wir 'nen fahrlichen "Dreier", right?! |wavey:

#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute Claudi hat heute das/die Ferkel bestellt :q und hat auch schon eine Anzahlung leisten müssen . Ganz klar bei der Anzahl von Teilnehmern :q . Die meisten haben ja schon überwiesen oder mir per PN mitgeteilt das das Geld unterwegs ist . Die jenigen die noch blau sind haben nun leider Pech gehabt und können nicht dabei sein . Unschön ist das sich ein paar Boardis gar nicht gemeldet haben auf meine PN´s . Die haben den Nachrückern leider die Chance genommen dabei zu sein 

Hier die Liste :

01.de Michi  kommt doch 
02.MichaelB
03.Ines|supergri 
04.LarryHH
05.Swen Wyskocil
06.Frank-Heiko Wyskocil
07.Andre Meister
08.macmarco 
09.Twister Bine ( Zimmer )
10.djoerni  abgesagt
11.dat-geit
12.sundvogel
13.Belly_gaga 
14.Dorschminister hat leider abgesagt 
15.Stephan
16.AlBundy 
17.Bellyboater
18.Meerforellenfan 
19.rahnschote
20.Schwarzwusel
21.mschulz
22.Dirk Kumpel von mschulz
23.Fischkopp
24. AFS Beckmann nachmittags erst 
25. Junior AFS Beckmann nachmittags erst 
26. vazzquezz 
27. Reppi abgesagt
28. unitednicht gemeldet
29. Frank Salome
30. Hitschie
31. frankyboy
32. nachtangler
33. Todder
34. Olli
35. Ela
36. Andreas
37. Helmudt
38. loki73
39. Rick
40. Lars Tetzlaff
41. Torsk1  abgesagt
42. Esox-Fl  nicht gemeldet
43. Andreas Tietgen
44. Fish&Chips
45 .Heggi
46 .Blindfischer
47. Anglex41
48.  Kumpel von Anglex41
49. Anmeldung bei Jens
50.Anmeldung bei Jens 
51. theactor
52 .Alsterboje

rot gefärbte Namen haben überwiesen


Freu mich schon tierisch auf das Event und auf Euch :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Nicht nur du mein kleines Walroß!!! ;-)

Sven


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> 52 .Alsterboje



AAAHHHH!!!#6

V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich kömm auch..


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Sagt mal Leute, wer bleibt denn nu Abends noch länger um vielleicht noch einen zu knistern#g?


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Nachtangler und seine Truppe sind bestimmt nicht abgeneigt. Lassen uns eh fahren !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Nachdem Spanferkeln wars eh schon immer feucht- bin ich natürlich auch dabei.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
Thomas stimmt und ich hab mir schon eine Flasche Julitschka besorgt NUUUR für meiner einer |supergri . Nja vielleicht kriegt Bine noch was ab davon |supergri


Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Solange ich das nicht trinken muss...
;-)))


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange ich das nicht trinken muss...
> ;-)))


... wir finden schon was zu trinken für dich ...|supergri

Hauptsache der Veranstalter schmeißt einen nicht wieder so früh raus ....


.... #y und wech ...

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Twister Bine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,

Julitschka??? Michael Michael....so nicht.Pfui!
Da ich ja in Eutin nächtigen werde und nicht fahren muß, muß etwas richtiges auf den Tisch.

LG Bine #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



> Da ich ja in Eutin nächtigen werde und nicht fahren muß, muß etwas richtiges auf den Tisch


So sehe ich das auch..
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## macmarco (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Der Tag ist noch lange nicht gekommen und ihr denkt schon wieder ans trinken...tz tz tz


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Der Tag ist noch lange nicht gekommen und ihr denkt schon wieder ans trinken...tz tz tz



Tja Marco, so ist das ! 

Für Bine kann ich nicht sprechen, aber Thomas 4711 hat ne BB - Allergie und wenn er sieht wie viel Spass wir haben, hilft nur sich zu betäuben und den Frust runter zu spülen|jump:|jump:|jump:.

Hinzu kommt noch, das er aufgrund eines "Sprachfehlers" sowie von den wenigsten verstanden wird

Bescheid -)))|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Stephan hats erkannt - Der reine Frust ;-)))


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

#hHaaaalooo Thomas auch nicht Kajak fahren?
macht gaaanz viel spaß, hat aber leider auch keinen Motor 
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



> hat aber leider auch keinen Motor


Problem erkannt ;-))
Ich bring Videokamera mit und film euch dann vom Boot aus (und abends beim spanferkeln...)...


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
 wer von Euch war nicht artig und hat seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen ? #q#q
*Das mir sowas wie gestern nicht nochmal vorkommt |evil::q* . Freitag hatten wir super Wetter und nin gestern dieser Wetterumschwung um vieeeeellll Regen :c:q . Also so bitte bitte diese Woche ganz :l sein und alles aufessen . Kauf Euren Frauen einen Strauß Blumen , spielt mit den Kiddis falls Ihr welche habt , helft alten Leuten über die Straße , tut alles was notwendig ist das wir gutes Wetter kriegen nächsten Samstag :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Habe Sonnenschein im Herzen, langt das nicht??
Wichtiger ist mir, dass wir wenig Wind haben.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Was schert uns das Wetter dann grillen wir eben 2 Schweine und gehen gleich zum WH in Ötän :q:q

Peter


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Was schert uns das Wetter dann grillen wir eben 2 Schweine und gehen gleich zum WH in Ötän :q:q
> 
> Peter



Was´n mit dir los Piet ?

Ötan #d|uhoh:

Ist irrtümlicherweise die "Schnapsladung" für 4711 bei dir gelandet und du probierst schon mal #c

Wahlsieg kannste doch auch erst nächste Woche feiern ;+

Grüße von "Schnallnix den Gallier" :q:vik:#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

das schreibt sich zwar eutin, stammt aber aus dem französischen und wird ÖtÄn gesprochen |gr: Hab ich extra für Dich in Lautschrift hinhgeschrieben.
:q:q

Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich hoffe das auf irgendeinem Boot ein sicherer Platz für "Schnegge" und Lilly ist.

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
sooo die Planung liegt in den letzten Zügen :q und der Adrenalinspiegel steigt :q . Hab da noch eine Bitte an Euch :
*1.Bitte ALLE Paddler an Handy denken und das Handy bitte mit ins Belly Boot nehmen der Sicherheit wegen
2.Rettungsweste und Jahresfischereischeine nicht vergessen . WaPo könnte kontrolieren
3.Wenn möglich Fahrgemeinschaften bilden : Hab zwar einen Parkplatz gesucht und gefunden aber es soll ja nicht der letzte einparken wenn die ersten ins Wasser gehen :q:q*

Das war´s für heute , morgen oder übermorgen folgen weitere Info´s :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Apropo Fahrgemeinschaft:

Fährt jemand auf der A1 an Reinfeld vorbei und hat noch Platz für einen (fast) schlanken Enten-Imitator samt Imitiationsequipment?

Zurück komm ich alleine, meine Sippe kommt Abends zum Ferkeln dazu.

Alternativ kann ich sonst auf dem Weg nach Neustadt noch ein bis 2 Mann einsammeln.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Bellyboater (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Apropo Fahrgemeinschaft:
> 
> Fährt jemand auf der A1 an Reinfeld vorbei und hat noch Platz für einen (fast) schlanken Enten-Imitator samt Imitiationsequipment?
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann dich einsammeln.


----------



## Blindfischer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Das hört sich doch nach nem prima Plan an.

Ich schick dir ne PN, dann klären wir die Details.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## goeddoek (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hurra :vik: :vik:

Jetzt kann ich doch noch kommen. Werde aber ohne BB erscheinen. Dafür aber mit Dat Geiht die Strandwache übernehmen #6

Freu mich schon, die bekannten Verrückten wiederzusehen und Neue kennenzulernen.

Also - Mädels und Jungs, Woydi hats ja schon geschrieben: immer nett sein und artig das Tellerchen leergegessen.
Dann haben wir auch wieder prima Wetter am Wochenende  |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


goeddoek schrieb:


> Hurra :vik: :vik:
> 
> Jetzt kann ich doch noch kommen. Werde aber ohne BB erscheinen. Dafür aber mit Dat Geiht die Strandwache übernehmen #6



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik: unser Däne ist dabei :vik::vik::vik:  watt freu ich mich :vik: .

@all
wie sieht es mit Wattis oder Ringler aus ? Hab gerade für Bellyboater bei Jens schon mal 100 g Ringler bestellt . Falls noch jemand welche haben möchte oder auch Wattis bitte melden .

Hier die *Watti/Ringlerliste* ( Preis 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 € )
Bellyboater 100 g Ringler


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@Georg

Denk an eine Rute für Hornis, Trutten und Mulden.

Schließlich wollen wir mehr fangen, wie die anderen, die 3sm nach draussen fahren.:q:vik:

Und wehe, da wird nicht aufgegessen|gr:|gr:|gr::r|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Der Ostfriese kommt auch - is ja klasse ;-))


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Georg
> 
> Denk an eine Rute für Hornis, Trutten und Mulden.
> 
> ...



Deshalb bring ich ja meinen Muldenkipper mit

:q:q:q

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Georg
> 
> Denk an eine Rute für Hornis, Trutten und Mulden.
> 
> ...





Jepp - stell ich mir auch ziemlich locker vor. Die quälen sich ab und wir zuppeln lässig ein paar Hornies mit der Fliegenrute.

Soll ich Dir 'ne Fliegendose mitbringen - nicht das Du die Fliegen wieder an deinen Körperteilen befestigst  :q




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Ostfriese kommt auch - is ja klasse ;-))




Freu mich auch. Wird wieder so'ne Art internationaler Frühschoppen #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Frühschoppen mit mir als Sprachbegabtem und euch als kulturlosen ;-)))))


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frühschoppen mit mir als Sprachbegabtem und euch als kulturlosen ;-)))))



hahahaha Sprachbegabt Duuuuuuuuuuuuuu ? :q:q:q WIR können Norddeutsch, Platt und verstehen Schwäbisch . DUUUUUUUUUUUU kannst Schwäbisch , verstehst Nordeutsch ab 2 Promille und Platt hällste für ne Fischart die DUUU noch nie gesehen hast geschweige den gefangen :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hurra :vik: :vik:
> 
> Jetzt kann ich doch noch kommen. Werde aber ohne BB erscheinen. Dafür aber mit Dat Geiht die Strandwache übernehmen #6
> 
> ...



Hi Georg,

das ja toll, das du auch erscheinst !!:q#6

Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## goeddoek (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Stephan schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> 
> das ja toll, das du auch erscheinst !!:q#6
> 
> Grüße Stephan #h




"Gerhard ???? " :q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

"Pluto" :q


----------



## Ines (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @all
> wie sieht es mit Wattis oder Ringler aus ?  Falls noch jemand welche haben möchte oder auch Wattis bitte melden .



Moin Micha,

ich hätte gern jeweils eine "Portion":  25 Wattis plus 100 Ringler!

Bis bald, ich freue mich! #h

Ines


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Vielleicht kann mir einer eine Wasserkugel leihen.

Ich finde meine vom letzten Jahr nicht wieder.

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,

@Ines
mach ich doch glatt

Hier die *Watti/Ringlerliste* ( Preis 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 € )
Bellyboater 100 g Ringler
Ines 100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
rahnschote 25 Wattis

@ sundvogel
schick mir Freitag nochmal ne Pn ,dann bring ich ne Wasserkugel mit . Ansonsten ist der Laden von Jens auch auf und Ihr könnt alle noch Eure Ausrüstung ergänzen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## rahnschote (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich nehm auch noch nen Packen Watti´s#h25st
Hvad koster det?


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin 





rahnschote schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch noch nen Packen Watti´s#h25st
> Hvad koster det?



trag ich mit ein und das steht doch hinter "Ringlerliste " :q:q 5 € VE Wattis/Ringler

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@HHE: THX, aber ich hab letzten Freitag direkt vorort im Laden schonmal 50 Wattis geordert! :vik:

V.


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


vazzquezz schrieb:


> @HHE: THX, aber ich hab letzten Freitag direkt vorort im Laden schonmal 50 Wattis geordert! :vik:
> 
> V.


wieeeeeee Du warst in Neustadt und bist nicht mir mir zur ancora Werf gefahren mit dem Wasser Taxi ??? Das gibt gleich 100 minus Punkte . Bei 101 Punkten mußt Du dann 10 Belly Boote mit dem Mund aufpusten :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Für meine nachmittagsaufholjagd bitte Ringlerportion
Besteeeelll

Peter (der mit dem Muldenkipper)


----------



## Blindfischer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Auch bestell:

eine Portion Wattis und eine Portion Ringler
(und wehe dat zeuch fängt nich)

geht doch nix über so´n schönen schweinkram aufm belly, wenigstens ist das Spülwasser ja dicht bei  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## morpheus55 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

hallo,

spreche heute mal mit meiner besseren hälfte ob sie auch lust hat einen ausflug zu machen.
dann würden wir auch mal vorbei schauen und uns das specktakel anschauen. so ne gummiarmada ist bestimmt beeindruckend!

kann ich mir die dinnger auch mal in natura anschauen, liebäuge ja auch mit sowas, aber weiß nicht ob die auch groooße jungens tragen

also bis vielleicht samstag am strand

PS. ähh wie erfahre ich denn welcher strand von euch heimgesucht wird, würde erst im laufe des vormittags einlaufen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


morpheus55 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> spreche heute mal mit meiner besseren hälfte ob sie auch lust hat einen ausflug zu machen.
> dann würden wir auch mal vorbei schauen und uns das specktakel anschauen. so ne gummiarmada ist bestimmt beeindruckend!
> ...



würde mich freuen . Strand wird wieder Pelzerha*k*en sein in der unmittelbaren Nähe von der Seebrücke . Wenn Du so einen kleinen Wal am Strand wie ein HB Mänchen rumlaufen siehst das ein Boardi Capi trägt über der Brille dann biste richtig das bin ich |supergri . Kannst aber für alle Fälle auch im Angeltreff 04561-395991 anrufen die wissen wo wir sind .

@AFS-Beckmann und Blindfischer
sind eingetragen |supergri|supergri


Hier die *Watti/Ringlerliste* ( Preis 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 € )
Bellyboater 100 g Ringler
Ines 100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
rahnschote 25 Wattis
AFS Beckmann 100 g Ringler
Blindfischer  100 g Ringler 25 Wattis






Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,





theactor schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht, werden de Mischi und ich gg. Mittag beim Event aufschlagen, Klönen, ein paar Hornies von Land aus verhaften und auch bei der SpanSaureduzierung unser Übriges tun


 und so wie es bei mir aussieht werde ich in Begleitung zweier entzückender Blondinen erscheinen - neiiin, nicht meine Hologramme 

@TheacMisch: Kolonne fahren? Also ich hinter Euch her, andersrum wirds ja wieder nix 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
hier die Info des Tages |supergri|supergri. 

*Wer möchte der bringe bitte seinen USB Stick mit . Wir werden alle Bilder auf einen PC ziehen und können sie dann auf die USB Sticks ziehen .* So habr Ihr dann die Bilder gleich für Eure Lieben zuhause |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin  Moin Micha ,

oh ja ich nehme auch 25 Wattis und 100g Ringelbeißer .

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Micha,

für mich bitte auch 25 Wattfliegen  äh... Würmer !

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## Nordangler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Finn und ich nehmen 100 gr. Seeringelwürmer.

Sven


----------



## goeddoek (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Finn und ich nehmen 100 gr. Seeringelwürmer.
> 
> Sven





Wie ? Gibts die auch abgewogen ? Erinnert mich jetzt ein bisschen an die Werbung:


Wie könnte ich je den jungen Nordangler vergessen, er kam doch jeden Montag in meinen Laden.

"100 gr. Storck Wattis, Frau Woyda"

Und den ersten fischte er immer gleich......


:q:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Juhu Männers,

wollt nur mal kurz bescheid sagen, dass Gaga und meine Wenigkeit erst später bei euch aufschlagen werden, so gegen 10 h etwa :m

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## frankyboy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin  Moin Micha ,

oh ja ich nehme auch 25 Wattis und 100g Ringelbeißer,ach watt drauf ge..... das *Doppelte* den Rest zum Naschen . Danke 

Gruß frankyboy


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie ? Gibts die auch abgewogen ? Erinnert mich jetzt ein bisschen an die Werbung:
> 
> 
> Wie könnte ich je den jungen Nordangler vergessen, er kam doch jeden Montag in meinen Laden.
> ...



Darfs denn auch´n bisschen mehr sein? |supergri|supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## morpheus55 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@hornhechteutin

die oberste heeresleitung hat zugestimmt:vik:
wir werden also am vormittag mal auflaufen und versuchen den aufgeregten kleinen wal wieder in sein element zu schieben, damit er sich abkühlen kann.....:q

wetter scheint euch ja holt zu sein:

neustadt SH:

samstag sonne pur, wind aus ost-nord-ost im durchschnitt 20km/h, temperatur 17 grad#h#h#h

nein bin kein prophet, ist die vorhersage auf wetter.de

also bis samstag
morpheus55


----------



## finnson (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

moin,bei windfinder sind bis jetzt 4 windstärken angesagt....wind aus ost...mal sehe´n wo das noch hinführt#d


----------



## LarryHH (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo
@ hornhechteutin micha

Du sag mal kann man seine Ausrüstung Samstag mit Süßwasser spülen, vielleicht am Hotel ? Sonst nehm ich mir wenigstens für die Rollen fünf Liter mit. 
Gruß Larry


----------



## loki73 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

hallo

kann man im hotel auch eis für die eventuellen fänge bekommen?
wäre schade wenn der fisch verdirbt. ich komme zwar mit ner kühlbox, aber der eisvorrat wird sich wohl irgendwann verdünniesiert haben.

gibbet es schon rückmeldung ob wir die hornpiepen in die räuchertonne bekommen können?

wie ist denn die genaue treffpunktadresse? das navi will ja auch was tun haben.


----------



## AlBundy (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Micha,

ich werde erst zwischen 1200 und 1230h da sein können.
Habe vorher noch anderweitige Termine wahrzunehmen!

Also denn, bis Samstag - #h


----------



## macmarco (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Habe da nich was vergessen: _*Bestell hiermit noch 25 Watties!!*_
Habe ich ja total vergessen!!!|uhoh::q:q

Diese Windstärke von 4 kann auch zum Vorteil sein... Bringt das warme Oberflächenwasser ans Land!!!!!:q


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bringt das warme Oberflächenwasser ans Land!!!!!:q



|bigeyes|bigeyesWenn es aber zuviel wird, nennt man das Flut oder sogar Überflutung.|supergri:m


----------



## Locke (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

So wie dat aussieht, werde ich als Strandwerfer anwesend sein. Aber alles zur entspannten Mittagszeit und ausser Konkurrenz 

So long....


----------



## Nordangler (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie ? Gibts die auch abgewogen ? Erinnert mich jetzt ein bisschen an die Werbung:
> 
> 
> Wie könnte ich je den jungen Nordangler vergessen, er kam doch jeden Montag in meinen Laden.
> ...



Du bist so was von blööööd!!!:m
Habe dich trotzdem :l
Achja 103 gr. sind auch ok.


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
Hier die *Watti/Ringlerliste* ( Preis 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 € )
Bellyboater 100 g Ringler
Ines 100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
rahnschote 25 Wattis
AFS Beckmann 100 g Ringler
Blindfischer  100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
Nacht959 25 Wattis 100 g Ringler
Nordangler 100 g Ringler
frankyboy 50 Wattis 200 Ringler
macmarco 25 Wattis

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,
Du hast meine 100g Ringler vergessen , oder jedenfalls nicht mit aufgeführt.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


LarryHH schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ hornhechteutin micha
> 
> Du sag mal kann man seine Ausrüstung Samstag mit Süßwasser spülen, vielleicht am Hotel ? Sonst nehm ich mir wenigstens für die Rollen fünf Liter mit.
> Gruß Larry



aber klar doch geht das |supergri



> loki73 hallo
> 
> kann man im hotel auch eis für die eventuellen fänge bekommen?
> wäre schade wenn der fisch verdirbt. ich komme zwar mit ner kühlbox, aber der eisvorrat wird sich wohl irgendwann verdünniesiert haben. können wir ins Kühlhaus legen kein Problem
> ...



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Upps mach ich schnell sorry


Nachtangler1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Du hast meine 100g Ringler vergessen , oder jedenfalls nicht mit aufgeführt.
> Gruß Torsten




Micha


----------



## mschulz (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin!

Prima Idee, mit den Würmern.
Ich nehme auch 25 Wattis und 100g Ringler.
Bis Samstag...

Gruß Martin


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,


mschulz schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Prima Idee, mit den Würmern.
> Ich nehme auch 25 Wattis und 100g Ringler.
> ...



super Martin , Liste ist neu |supergri


Hier die *Watti/Ringlerliste* ( Preis 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 € )
Bellyboater 100 g Ringler
Ines 100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
rahnschote 25 Wattis
AFS Beckmann 100 g Ringler
Blindfischer  100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
Nacht959 25 Wattis 100 g Ringler
Nordangler 100 g Ringler
frankyboy 50 Wattis 200 Ringler
macmarco 25 Wattis
mschulz 25 Wattis 100 g Ringler

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
weiter mit den Tipps und Info´s |supergri

Wegbeschreibung und Parkplatz: 

von der A1 kommend :
an der Abfahrt Eutin vorbei , am Rastplatz vor bei , nächste Ausfahrt Neustadt . Da abfahren und der Ausschilderung nach Neustadt folgen . Ihr fahrt am Kreisel gerade aus , an McDoof vorbei an div Tankstellen und jetzt *Achtung *. Dann kommt auf der linken Seite ein China Restaurant und danach nach ca. 100 m eine Ampel ( rechts geht es zum Bahnhof links ist eine Polizeiwache ) *ca.50 m rechts hinter der Ampel ist ein Parkplatz da bitte parken * . Vor dem Angelladen sind nur wenige Parkplätze und die sollten wir für die Bootsfahre der Mietboote freihalten . Vom Parkplatz einfach über die Brücke gehen und schon steht Ihr vorm Laden und vor einem sicherlich angespannten und nervösen Wal aus Eutin |supergri

von der B76 aus ist es ähnlich :
einfach an Eutin vorbei der B76 einfach folgen bis Neustadt augeschildert ist am Süserler Baum . Von dort aus fahrt Ihr immer gerade aus nach Neustadt rein bis zur Ampel und dem Parkplatz


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin,
nur noch 37 Std und 25 Min. und das Wetter soll sehr gut werden . Bis auf den Wind .
morgens Ost 3 bft , mittags Nord-Ost 4 bft . Aber wird schon werden . Freu mich schon .
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Haallooo ist da jemand ????? wo seid Ihr alle , schon klamotten packen ????


----------



## dat_geit (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Klamotten sind schon längst gepackt.....:vik:

Die schauen bestimmt alle Heidi Klummfuß.|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Die schauen bestimmt alle Heidi Klummfuß.|rolleyes



Ick doch neet 


Nee - hab die Klamotten auch schon gepackt, Fliegen sind getüdelt. Hab gerade auf der Terrasse ein Bioerchen im Abendrot genossen 

Bald geht das looos, Junxx #h


----------



## macmarco (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Jetzt schon Sachen packen/gepackt? |kopfkrat
Net schlecht..... Werde dies erst Samstag morgen machen...
...und vorher wird noch reichlich Joga gamacht um mich auf all die Fische einzustellen :q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
also wenn ich das hier so lesen sind ja einige ganz schön nervös |supergri. Heee das geht aber nicht das ist mein Job |supergri|supergri . Aber ich bin gannnz ruhig ( Blutdruck ist erst bei 280 , letztes Jahr gleiche Zeit 400 |supergri ) und morgen früh werden Claudi und ich die letzten Kleinigkeiten einkaufen .


Freu mich schon auf Samstag
Micha


----------



## frankyboy (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

SOso da war noch was ich muß meine Best. nochmal verdoppeln ,das wäre so 4 MAL alles . Keine angst die will ich nicht verticken .
Danke Gruß bis Samstag frankyboy


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Herr Woyda,

ich nehm auch, wie schon etliche Postings vorher geschrieben 25 Wattwürmer !!!

Hast es jetzt Burli :q

Ringler sind ja auch nicht schlecht aber auf´m BB ist mir meine "Fluchtdistanz" zu gering |bigeyes

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@Frankyboy: Wollte nur mal kurz erwähnen: Das Schwein am Abend ist seeeehr lecker und reichtlich.. Du musst nicht die Watties zum Abendbrot essen :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> ...Nee - hab die Klamotten auch schon gepackt....



das ist doch mal'n Grund, einfach nach dem frühmorgendlichen Versuch auf Meerforelle in Pelzerhaken vorbei zu schauen.......

Also Georg....und natürlich auch all die Anderen....ich schau' mal vorbei #h

P.S.: Georg - hast Du frischen Kaffee :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so wie es aussieht bin ich doch nicht so ruhig . Das ich Klein Stephan´s Bestellung vergessen hab ist kein gutes Zeichen . Werde gleich mal nachschauen ob ich das Ferkel auch wirklich bestellt und wenn ja für den richtigen Tag geordert hab :q:q

Hier die *Watti/Ringlerliste* ( Preis 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 € )
Bellyboater 100 g Ringler
Ines 100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
rahnschote 25 Wattis
AFS Beckmann 100 g Ringler
Blindfischer  100 g Ringler 25 Wattis
Nacht959 25 Wattis 100 g Ringler
Nordangler 100 g Ringler
frankyboy 100 Wattis 400 Ringler
macmarco 25 Wattis
mschulz 25 Wattis 100 g Ringler
Stephan 25 Wattis

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so einen Tipp hab ich für Euch noch |supergri

*Bitte nicht die Sonnencreme vergessen . Wir essen Ferkel und keine Krebse * |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Noch mal hier der grobe Zeitplan für Samstag :
ca. bis 7,45 Uhr Begrüßung , Klönschnack
ca. 8 Uhr Abfahrt zum Strand
ca. 8,45/9 Uhr Gruppenbild am Strand und vielleicht ?? |supergri
ca. 12,30 Umr Mittag essen
ca. 18 Uhr treffen im Hotel , das erste Bierchen zischen wieder Rede von Jens und mir . 
19,30 Uhr Anschnitt Ferkel  bis dahin sollte auch Euer Anhang da sein 
ca. 20,30 Uhr das ist der Zeitpunkt wo ich mich entspannt mit einer Zigarre nach draußen begeben werde und mit der Planung für 2009 beginne |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> das ist doch mal'n Grund, einfach nach dem frühmorgendlichen Versuch auf Meerforelle in Pelzerhaken vorbei zu schauen.......
> 
> Also Georg....und natürlich auch all die Anderen....ich schau' mal vorbei #h
> 
> P.S.: Georg - hast Du frischen Kaffee :m




Das ist doch 'ne klasse Idee #6

Na, ja - wer mit A.C. Doyle zusammen Geburtstag hat ... :q:q

Kaffee ? Ich werd schauen, was ich machen kann :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich brächte nach langer Überlegung auch Würmer. Einmal Wattwurm und einmal Ringler. Mal schauen was ein DS-Rig so bringt.


----------



## SimonHH (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so einen Tipp hab ich für Euch noch |supergri
> 
> *Bitte nicht die Sonnencreme vergessen . Wir essen board Ferkel und keine Krebse * |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...




......


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

eye eye Konteradmiral Woyda.
Ich qualm mit :q:q
Hab Moods im Gepäck.. brauch ich bestimmt.
werde meine Schute anlässlich der Wahl über die Toppen flaggen ..|kopfkrat  lass ich lieber.. sonst jagd da noch wer Roter Oktober :q

Bis morgn


Piet


----------



## loki73 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

ich bin schon ganz hibbelig und wollt schon meinen gasfuß frönen.
nur was mach ich schon um 23.00 uhr da oben?

also werd ich so fahren das ich vielleicht so gegen 4.00 am stand bin, und noch ein wenig auf mefo probieren.
gibbet da vielleicht eine vielversprechende stelle?

wo kann ich eigentlich um ca 6.00 uhr frühstücken?  den tag ohne schrippe und nen pott kaffee beginnen ist  als kaffeeholiker nicht einfach.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Männers!

Da bin ich ja ma' gespannt ... 'ne halbe Hundertschaft Rückwertspaddler .... und allemann fischgeil bis ins Mark!

Bei dem Wetter dürfte das 'ne richtig schöne Quälerei in der Watbüx sein - sofern sie aus Neopren besteht .... und die Nasen kriegen richtig anständiges Japarot ... so bratzt die Sonne.....!

..... ich freu' mich richtig drauf ...... fahr ich doch auch mit .... als Sicherheitsoffizier auf dem Begleitboot ..... und die schicken Photos von euch mach' ich auch .....  lautet zumindest mein Auftrag vom Kapitän ..... 

... .... wer jetzt noch richtig Magnesium reinballert ist klar im Vorteil ...


..... allen Teilnehmern viel, viel Spaß, anständig Fisch und guten Hunger für das abendliche "Schweinauffressen"!

Gruß, Helge/Boje


----------



## rahnschote (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

MOIN;MOIN,Windvorhersage NO 3-4 ,Das kann ja nicht langweilig werden...:v


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



rahnschote schrieb:


> MOIN;MOIN,Windvorhersage NO 3-4 ,Das kann ja nicht langweilig werden...:v



Ähhh...

Ich erinner Dich mal hier dran:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2017972&postcount=5  

Das war doch die gleiche rahnschote, oder?

Vielleicht Können wir ja auch 'n Fahrdienst organisieren, der uns nach erfolgreicher Drift "Pelzerhaken->Neustadt" wieder nach Pelzerhaken bringt, um das Auto zum Einladen nach Neustadt zu holen ... :vik:

V.


----------



## frankyboy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen und nicht alle Wattis naschen aber bis zum Sparnferkel ist es verdammt lange hin und Schokolade schmilst . Bin schon nervös brauche jetzt NERVENNAHRUNG und ein kühles. Bis morgen früh. Gruß frankyboy


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



frankyboy schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen und nicht alle Wattis naschen aber bis zum Sparnferkel ist es verdammt lange hin und Schokolade schmilst . Bin schon nervös brauche jetzt NERVENNAHRUNG und ein kühles. Bis morgen früh. Gruß frankyboy



Wieso nervös? Wird doch kein Wettkampf !! 

Im Gegenteil ... Paddeln unter Absicherung - Was könnte geiler sein!!!

V.


----------



## frankyboy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Wieso nervös? Wird doch kein Wettkampf !!
> 
> Im Gegenteil ... Paddeln unter Absicherung - Was könnte geiler sein!!!
> 
> V.




Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund aber für mich ist es das ERSTE Mal " Jungfrau " . :l


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

sooo jungens, das ok ist da 

wenn auch sehr kurzfristig,
ick bün dorbie!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so alles klar bei Euch ? Hab den Schwaben und Nordangler gerade in die Heia geschickt . Jetzt schnell noch ein wenig lesen und dann gegen 4,45 Uhr aufstehen :q . Kaffee für Euch kochen , Thomas nebst Nordangler auflesen und dann treffen wir uns gegen 6,30 Uhr . Bis später also ich freu mich schon jetzt tierisch :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

ich mach mich jetzt auf die spur. 
mannomann hab ich ein ferkelkohldampf.

bis denne.


----------



## macmarco (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

So Männers, ich geh jetzt mal schlafen...|uhohwenn andere bereits aufstehen)
Wünsche euch morgen einen guten Start#6
Wir sehen uns dann später

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsche ich Euch . Wenn ich gestern noch gaaannnnz cool war , jetzt steigt die Nervösität so langsam :q . Mach mich gleich mit Bine auf den Weg ins Hotel um für Euch Rasselbande ein wenig Kaffee zu kochen und um Thomas9904 durch die Wauwies wecken zu lassen ( ach was kann ich schön fies sein am frühen morgen :q ). Gegen 6,30 werden wir dann auch in Neustadt aufschlagen und ich schätze mal die ersten werden dann schon lange da sein :q

Bis gleich also
Micha


----------



## nemles (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hornmichel,

Ich wünsche Dir und natürlich allen Teilnehmern einen wunderschönen Tag mit viel Spass. 

Laß Dich nicht nervös machen, Du machst das schon. Wer, wenn nicht Du:vik:

Und nächstes Mal bin ich dabei.#6 Großes Pionierehrenwort.

Gruß aus der Ferne und Petri an alle #h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

von hier aus wird auch viel spaß gewünscht.....wir sehen uns dann ja am samstag in wallnau micha#6#6#6#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Leute,
ich wünsche eich heute allen einen wunderschönen Tag mit ein paar schönen Fischen an der Leine. Und lasst euch das legger Ferkel schmecken.
Ich habe Bereitschaft und werde heute arbeiten. #h


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Schönes Wochenende und glückliche Heimkehr!  Holt ma ein paar orrnliche Fische raus, aber nicht, dass der Schwob da nach Schweden gezogen wird...

(... wollen wir dänen  doch nicht antun... *undwechlauf* :q)


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin,

ich war in Begleitung von gleich vier entzückenden Blondinen nachmittags am Strand und konnte grad noch das Ende des nassen Teils der Veranstaltung erleben.

Alle waren sich einig, daß es bis dahin ein super gelungenes Event war und man nun heißestens aufs Ferkel zum Hotel wollte.

Ich denke mal der Sau wird man es mittlerweile kräftig besorgt haben und nun sind die Verteiler dran 

Freu mich schon auf Fotos und weitere Berichte #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Gigantogeil  Micha !!!!
War eine supergeile Sache gestern, und hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, auch wenn ich erst ab Mittag mitpaddeln konnte :m
das Wichtigste kam ja erst abends in den Saal...die Borstis :q
Excellent gegrillt und präsentiert von der Mannschaft im Wiesenhof von mir 73 Sterne :m:m dafür. Die Orga einfach ungeschlagen  durch unseren Wuselwoydi, dem man sein Lampenfieber kaum anmerkte. Hut ab und immer wieder.

#6#6#6#6#6

Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Danke  Micha, wieder eine tolle Sache, perfekt organisiert, mit maximalem Spaßfaktor. Ich will dir nochmal kurz danke sagen für das liebevolle Kümmern um die kleine Nebendarstellerin, das war wirklich supertoll.

Natürlich hätte es etwas mehr Fisch geben können, aber eigentlich war das Angeln nur Nebenbeschäftigung und das ist bei so einer Veranstaltung auch gut so.

Nach deiner Ankündigung von gestern Abend, möchte ich mich für den 09.05.2009 anmelden...

Gruß Uli


----------



## Phantom26 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Michi,
nach deinem Mulltrecker Schnaps(Zitat von Bine)hab ich geschlafen wie ein Stein.Hoffe,Du bist wieder fit....
Werde gleich meinen Rest-Schlaf auf der"Pussy"nachholen#6!
Mit bestem Gruß,Thorsten 
PSas Ferkel war lecker.....


----------



## dat_geit (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Es war ein wirklich sensationelles Event.

606 Bilder allein auf meinem Chip sollen davon Zeugnis ablegen.

Für das Sichten und Einstellen der Bilder benötige ich daher einige Zeit.

Aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, es ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei.

andy


----------



## Ines (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Das war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, sonnig und nass zugleich! Herzlichen Dank an Micha für die Organisation #6- und die Zulassung unseres "Zweier"-Belly-Boots bei diesem Event. Wenn's nächstes Jahr zeitlich klappen sollte, gerne wieder. 

Grüße von Ines


----------



## macmarco (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern voll an !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6
War echt klasse!!! :q:q

Ach ja Micha, melde mich dann mal mit meinen "Dackelblick", wie du sagst, auch schon mal für den *09.05. 2009* an! :vik:


----------



## Belly_gaga (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ja Micha was soll ich sagen,ich kann mich natürlich nur den anderen mit anschlissen was sie meinen es war einfach super!:vik:und nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei 
vielen Dank an Micha#6#6#6


----------



## Nordangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Jup war ein toller Tag. Auch wenn ich früher das Feld räumen mußte.
Viele neue und nette Boardis kennen gelernt. 
Michi auch ein großes Dankeschön an deine Frau.


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
vielen Dank für die vielen netten Worte hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht gestern |supergri. Bin noch ein wenig kaputt und werde gleich ein wenig Schlaf nach holen nachdem ich was gegen den Haarwurzelkatar eingeschmissen hab |supergri . Hab also ein wenig Geduld und Nachsicht mit mir wenn ich den Berich erst heute Abend einstellen werde .

Schlaft juut 
Micha


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



> Das war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, sonnig und nass zugleich! Herzlichen Dank an Micha für die Organisation



Das kann man voll und ganz übernehmen....

Super Event #6 #6 #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin !! Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern auch nur anschliessen... super Event .. hat echt Spass gemacht.. Vielen Dank an Micha und Claudi... Ihr wart/seit ""SUPER""


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Was gibt es noch anderes dazu zusagen, als das was meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben?

Hat super Spaß gemacht, nur leider hat mein Knie mich in der Vormittagsrunde im Stich gelassen und tierisch geschmerzt. Danke auch noch mal an Jens und seinen Azubi fürs reinschleppen.


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

HI,

WAT FÜR NE SAU! 
Und dann noch so eine LECKERE (zwei, genaugenommen...) #6

Groooßartiges Ding - mal wieder! 
Auch wenn ich (wir) diesesmal auch anglerisch "inaktiv" waren - allein den "Visita-tor" zu geben war supergenial #6

Wenn es iiirgend geht: 'all in' next year! 


Fische, Besucher, Paddler, OrgaMän, HeimlichFilmedreh-Schwabe, Kapitänin, und noch mehr Besucher...





#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Auch von mir ein lob an unseren INITIATOR und leider an land gebliebenen...
hätte gern mit dir die buttlöffel geschwungen 
leider musste auch ich zum mittag nach hause ("vorsichtsmaßnahme" zur konflikt verhinderung  ) habe aber auch in der kurzen zeit mit vielen netten leutz geschnackt und freue mich auf neue angelabenteuer mit neuen netten leuten 

grüße

mirco

ps: und zu den nicht so prallen fängen mal meine ausrede!!!
stellt euch vor ihr seid ein fisch und seht so etwa 45 sone dinger über euch...
würdet ihr da noch ans essen denken????


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein Dank an alle an der Orga. Beteiligten inbesondere am Horni Micha !
Habt ihr gut hingekriegt und ich hatte jede Menge Spass.

Heute erstmal gegen Mittag nach Fehmarn um Lolland's Moderat- Thor ;-) abzusetzen und gleich nochmal für ne Stunde an die Küste.
Ansonsten : schön die "Alten" und auch "Neue" getroffen zu haben.
Essen war super - Stimmung auch (Jonathan hat immer noch rote Ohren |supergri) und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen an Bach, See, Küste oder beim nächsten Event.

Grüße Stephan |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

na bei den Singvogelbeinen wäre mein Appetit auch gen Null |uhoh: aber geile Perspektive #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
so wie versprochen hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2062592&posted=1#post2062592 der Bericht und nochmals vielen Dank an Euch allen . Ohne Euch wäre es nicht so schön geworden :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Stephan schrieb:


> Heute erstmal gegen Mittag nach Fehmarn um Lolland's Moderat- Thor ;-) abzusetzen und gleich nochmal für ne Stunde an die Küste.
> |wavey:




Und der möchte sich hiermit auch nochmal dafür und für die tolle Aufnahme bei Dir und deiner Familie bedanken :m

Ich habe mich im Hause Gartz wohlgefühlt, als wäre ich ein Familienmitglied.

GANZ GROSSE KLASSE #6 #6

Vielen Dank dafür und gaaaaanz liebe Grüße an Ute und die Jungs #h


@ Konteradmirool


wieder mal ganz großes Kino, Micha #6 #6 #6 #6 #6

Einziger Kritikpunkt: viel zuwenig Zeit, sich mit all den nettern Leuten zu unterhalten  |supergri |supergri

Wenn es irgendwie machbar ist - wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei :m

Gruß,

Georg:m


----------



## Fish&Chips (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo, auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für diesen gelungenen Tag. War für mich die Belly-Boat-Premiere und konnte guteTipps und Ideen sehen und mich mit netten Leuten unterhalten. Dieses war nur möglich durch dieses schöne Event!!!
Danke dafür!#h


----------



## Blindfischer (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Auch von mir ein mehrfaches #6#6#6#6#6

War zwar schade, das der Besatz anscheinend zu früh erfolgt ist und die Fische sich verpieseln konnten, aber wat solls.

War ein rundum genialer Tag mit lustigen Leuten ( besonders das  Gesprächsniveau auf der Seebrücke hat mich tief beeindruckt:q ) und auch Abends war es rundum Klasse.



Gruß

Dirk

P.S. Ich weiß auch gar nicht was immer alle so auf den armen Schwaben herumhacken, ich finde da kann man durchaus ab und zu ein Wort verstehen.


----------



## morpheus55 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

war ja nur als zaungast mit meiner süssen da, hab auch nur sylverpasi und hornie erkannt, aber sah wie ein gut organisiertes event aus.

vorallem die gummiarmada am strand hatte was!!!
ihr glaubt gar nicht was die touris, die hinter mir vorbeiliefen, so von sich gaben.

"das sind DLRG rettungsgeräte und die machen hier eine übung, schatz"

oder

"das sind einpersonensessel für den strand, aus denen man dann angeln kann"

oder

"das sind diese fun-boote die hinter richtigen booten hergezogen werden"

und das beste.....

"diese blöden angler, die wollen damit doch nur den strand besetzten...."

was man nicht so alles mitbekommt wenn man etwas abseits sitzt. schade das ihr nicht mehr fisch zum selbssuiziet überreden konntet.
aber es sah so aus das alle spaß hatten, deshalb kann man micha nicht genug danken. habe ja nur kurz mit ihm sprechen können, aber so nervös kam er mir garnicht vor!

vielleicht hab ich fürs nächste treffen ja auch ein DLRG rettungsgerät. durch meine insichtnahme der ganzen armada habe ich meinen persönlichen favoriten gefunden.
muss nur noch die ober heeresleitung überzeugt werden....

gruß an alle ferkelvernichter
morpheus55


----------



## angelfrank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hallo Micha, auch ich möchte mich noch einmal für die Super Organisation und Betreuung bedanken. Ich war zwar das erste Mal dabei, aber mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal. Darum kannst Du auch mich für die Veranstaltung im nächsten Jahr vormerken.
Vielen Dank noch mal, es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Gruß aus Reinfeld
Frank


----------



## vazzquezz (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



morpheus55 schrieb:


> ihr glaubt gar nicht was die touris, die hinter mir vorbeiliefen, so von sich gaben.



Mein AHA-Erlebnis war die Frage:
"Was macht Ihr da eigentlich? Ist das 'ne Weltmeisterschaft???" |bigeyes:vik:

V.


----------



## morpheus55 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

@vazzquezz

warum nicht, gibt ja auch ne wok-WM....#d#q#c

hättest mal bestätigen sollen:

belly-WM auf blue marlin|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



> "Was macht Ihr da eigentlich? Ist das 'ne Weltmeisterschaft???"


Waren ja zumindest mal die besten Bellyboater Deutschlands da ;-))))))


----------



## frankyboy (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Hi alle zusammen ,war toll ,viel Spaß gehabt nur nette Leute.
frankyboy


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Mein AHA-Erlebnis war die Frage:
> "Was macht Ihr da eigentlich? Ist das 'ne Weltmeisterschaft???" |bigeyes:vik:
> 
> V.


:q:q:q:q:q:q:qgröööööööööööööhl ich mach mir hier gleich in die hose vor lachen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Ich fand es auch klasse !!!  Konnte zwar nur am Vormittag mit angeln ,da die Nähte von mein Roy Fisher "Paddelsessel" den Geist aufgaben. Aber so konnte man sich gleich andere Modelle anschauen , wobei mir das Guidline Boat schon gans gut gefallen hat.Habe mein Boat heute reklamiert und mal sehen was da bei rauskommt.
Ansonsten haste gut gemacht Micha

Gruß Torsten alias Nacht959


----------



## macmarco (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> ( besonders das  Gesprächsniveau auf der Seebrücke hat mich tief beeindruckt:q )



Da gebe ich dir voooooooll recht!#6 Sooo schnell/früh waren wir noch nie mit dem Gesprächsniveau unterm Tisch! |supergri|supergri


----------



## Belly_gaga (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Es war einfach mal wieder ein Traum Samstag,und der Bericht super gemacht Micha#6#6#6freu mich schon jetzt auf nächstes Jahr:vik:


----------



## macmarco (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Es war einfach mal wieder ein Traum Samstag




Und du hast dir schon Sorgen gamacht, wenn wir später kommen, haben die anderen sich bereits besackt!!!
Die Gespräche auf der Seebrücke haben aber entschädigt, oder?
War echt genial!  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*

Moin Moin ,
hier http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/seiten/veranstaltungen/bildergalerie.html hab ich 71 Bilder für Euch eingestellt . Ich hoffe Ihr habt Spaß dran und zeigt denjenigen , die nicht dabei gewesen sind , wieviel Spaß wir hatten |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Belly_gaga (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und du hast dir schon Sorgen gamacht, wenn wir später kommen, haben die anderen sich bereits besackt!!!
> Die Gespräche auf der Seebrücke haben aber entschädigt, oder?
> War echt genial!  |supergri|supergri|supergri


Da hast du recht mein bester!da konnten wir mal wieder hell sehen:vik:


----------

